# My garden projects plans



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

I've a hen coop, but i built many other projects on my backyard.

I would like to share to you (Giving Forward) all my projects pictures plans.

*My Garden project Plans*

Me at work... back of my greenhouse... my hen house


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like you keep super busy! Yard looks nice!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you get some pics of your water feature? Is that a pond?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Agreed. It looks like a little river or creek, which it the coolest thing.


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

I built a big pond network on my yard friends


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I would really like to see some pics of it. I love water features in a yard.


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Ohhh for admin (Austrin) and moderator (7chicks) request: its my private garden:

Nammed: *Domaine Le Jardin des Patriotes*

has you said... im very busy... winetr is a slepping time for me  or for thinking and planning next projects !


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's an amazing bridge!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you keep fish in it? I tried to find out on your site but didn't see it.


----------

